# Exit Light Required?



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Exit lights are not an NEC requirement. Check your local building codes.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

The building code in one of the towns I work in states:

install exit/emergency lighting per the fire code.

I am really tired of going around in circles with the fire marshalls and building inspectors both telling me it is the other guys job and then neither of them actually giving me an answer but damn me if I put a sign in the wrong place. Then everybody seems to know where what is supposed to be.

the fire marshall should have control of the requirement.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

nap said:


> The building code in one of the towns I work in states:
> 
> install exit/emergency lighting per the fire code.
> 
> ...


Feel better now? 

I would think you would need 1 at each door. check the building code.

Nap: I did a house a few years back, no electrical permit untill the FD issued theirs, the FD would not issue with out the EP. 

A well oiled machine!


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## shazam (Apr 16, 2007)

State Fire Marshall should be able to answer this.
BTW the exterior door must swing out to be considered as an egress.

Is this the case?


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

No way in the world should one have to go to the state level to determine this. The local FM in one jurisdiction claimed it is not fire code at all, which would remove the state FM from any authority.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

shazam said:


> State Fire Marshall should be able to answer this.
> BTW the exterior door must swing out to be considered as an egress.
> 
> Is this the case?


No, the exterior door swing into the office, not out.


----------



## shazam (Apr 16, 2007)

nap said:


> No way in the world should one have to go to the state level to determine this. The local FM in one jurisdiction claimed it is not fire code at all, which would remove the state FM from any authority.


My reply was directed to the thread starter.

Here where I am at, all drawings in a tri county area are reviewed by the State FM's office. Drawings are then stamped and a copy must be keep on the job site. These are used by the local AHJ for inspections.
So....don't tell me it don't go to a state level. Your scenario may be different.

My point is that some one should have stamped drawings or if the space didn't have drawings....then the electrician may contact the Fire Marshall for review.


----------



## shazam (Apr 16, 2007)

Roger123 said:


> No, the exterior door swing into the office, not out.


 
My guess is if the door was existing then, no.

I am not a FM but it would be hard for him to agrue that it is a building egress. You should not have to install one.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

shazam said:


> My reply was directed to the thread starter.
> 
> Here where I am at, all drawings in a tri county area are reviewed by the State FM's office. Drawings are then stamped and a copy must be keep on the job site. These are used by the local AHJ for inspections.
> So....don't tell me it don't go to a state level. Your scenario may be different.
> ...


Not trying to argue with ya Shazam. Merely applying the controls in place in the 2 states I work in. I cannot speak to yours as you do not indicate from where you hail.

In MI and IN, a job this size (as the OP's) does not need state approval but would be controlled by local FM. Additionally, the local FM can place greater restrictions than the state FM requires as well.

Simply a good chance for OP to get to know the folks around his area for future situations as well. Not too many better friends than your inspectors when it comes to this stuff. I enjoy a good relationship with all the inpectors I deal with. It really helps me avoid problems.

We cool????


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

and in recommendation:

I agree with Shazam on the lack of need for an exit sign.

an individual private office would never require one that I am aware of. Depending upon the area outside the office though, one may be required to be visible immediately after leaving the office.


----------



## shazam (Apr 16, 2007)

nap said:


> Not trying to argue with ya Shazam. Merely applying the controls in place in the 2 states I work in. I cannot speak to yours as you do not indicate from where you hail.
> 
> In MI and IN, a job this size (as the OP's) does not need state approval but would be controlled by local FM. Additionally, the local FM can place greater restrictions than the state FM requires as well.
> 
> ...


Of course.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

anyway, here is the germane fire code. Rule 10 is wwhat you are after , then section (K)* Section 1011 , Exit Signs; will provide you with the pertinent information.

Ohio Fire code

Like Istated before, ther may be some local ordiances as well that must be followed but I doubt it would alter this situation.*


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

nap said:


> anyway, here is the germane fire code. Rule 10 is wwhat you are after , then section (K)* Section 1011 , Exit Signs; will provide you with the pertinent information.
> 
> Ohio Fire code
> 
> Like Istated before, ther may be some local ordiances as well that must be followed but I doubt it would alter this situation.*


*

Thanks for all the replies. Also, Nap, for the above listed reference.*


----------



## rbj (Oct 23, 2007)

Roger123 said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Also, Nap, for the above listed reference.


Hi Roger123, 

I am not sure if the NFPA Life Safety 101 is applied, but it addresses exit sign locations, fire alarms, graphic panels, crash bars...just name it. NFPA 101 was used extensively in California in the early 70's when bidding fire damage repair, so maybe some other formal requirements exist now. Generally the local Fire Marshall has the last say in what is applied on a project. rbj


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

rbj said:


> Hi Roger123,
> 
> I am not sure if the NFPA Life Safety 101 is applied, but it addresses exit sign locations, fire alarms, graphic panels, crash bars...just name it. NFPA 101 was used extensively in California in the early 70's when bidding fire damage repair, so maybe some other formal requirements exist now. Generally the local Fire Marshall has the last say in what is applied on a project. rbj


Thanks for the additional info. RB.


----------



## rbj (Oct 23, 2007)

Roger123 said:


> Thanks for the additional info. RB.


yer welcome.


----------

